# Baby overalls with detailed cabled bodice and matching sweater



## oge designs

Hot off the press so to speak, my latest little design for baby to wear in the coming spring/summer months. I have used a 5ply cotton, which is lovely and soft next to babies skin. Overalls can be worn with a little short sleeve shirt on those early spring days. Comes with a matching cardigan. Also works well with long sleeves, and knitted up in a 5ply (Sport, baby) yarn.


----------



## Galadriel

omg that is stunning


----------



## TravelKnit

Galadriel said:


> omg that is stunning


Totally agree! :XD:


----------



## missmolly

Gorgeous design. I love the cables xx


----------



## kacey64

Fantastic set! Love the classy color.


----------



## amudaus

Vera,another beautiful design,stunning work.


----------



## wannabegranny

Wow, just love this little outfit, gorgeous cable work and such a sweet set


----------



## Chrissy

missmolly said:


> Gorgeous design. I love the cables xx


Very fond of cables too, stunning design! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie

Absolutely awesome,fantastic work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linheln

Lovely outfit and beautifully knitted. Well done.


----------



## Gypsycream

Stunningly beautiful


----------



## kusumbudhwar

That is truly a great piece of designing. The look, the material and the color each is perfectly complimentary


----------



## sulabhasabnis1953

Its really fantastic


----------



## laurelarts

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Brianna9301

So precious! Some little one will be looking adorable in that outfit :thumbup: I love how neat and precise your stitches are


----------



## StellasKnits

That's so sweet! Love it!


----------



## maddyvan

Wow! You are a very talented designer!


----------



## Katsch

what a beautiful baby set :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful set! lovely design..


----------



## jumbleburt

I absolutely love the set!


----------



## Arlie

what a wonderful outfit for a baby. Love the cablework. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas

Beautiful design. Love the striping of the overalls. Perfect little set for spring. Brilliant work!


----------



## raqeth

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## oge designs

Thank you all for such great feedback!! Much appreciated.


----------



## shelty lover

Most impressive!!!


----------



## grannie

Beautiful set


----------



## Knittingkitty

Gorgeous!!!You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

A beautiful set! Your design is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Jenval

Wow thats is so stunning


----------



## christine4321

the sweetest outfit I have seen, it is so cute!


----------



## settermom

I am impressed beyond words!


----------



## Frannyward

That little outfit is perfect. You are so very talented.


----------



## Beebee

This is really lovely. Love the colour combination and the varigated stripe. Brilliant design.


----------



## Swiftknit

absolutly lovely, excellent


----------



## jenven

Gorgeous!


----------



## ursulac

That is just beautiful


oge designs said:


> Hot off the press so to speak, my latest little design for baby to wear in the coming spring/summer months. I have used a 5ply cotton, which is lovely and soft next to babies skin. Overalls can be worn with a little short sleeve shirt on those early spring days. Comes with a matching cardigan. Also works well with long sleeves, and knitted up in a 5ply (Sport, baby) yarn.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK

Very nice, love the cables and the colour


----------



## chorister

Gorgeous!


----------



## jfgbrown

Most beautiful...Do you sell your patterns. I went on Etsy but it wasn't there. GOTTA HAVE IT. Please let me know. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## TabathaJoy

beautiful outfit


----------



## kyriakoulla

Gorgeous


----------



## kammyv4

I really love this already bookmarked your site so I can order when I am done with the current WIP's. Thanks for designing such beautiful outfits


----------



## janedu

Precious!


----------



## Pearlspins

Very well done and cute.


----------



## Keeweegirl

Just beautiful - stunning work and such lovely colours too!


----------



## cinknitting

very nice! are u selling your patterns? or sharing?
thanks


----------



## wjeanc

Totally awesome. Great job


----------



## simslyn

Holly moley, that's a great design!
Lyn in NC


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Gorgeous!


----------



## Yarn-a-dab-ra

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## jeancjs

Too beautiful for words! Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## Davena

What a lucky little one. Your work is so perfect...Thanks for sharing........


----------



## Knitter forever

Oh,what a beautiful outfit.


----------



## tweeter

very adorable. Love it tweeter


----------



## TLL

missmolly said:


> Gorgeous design. I love the cables xx


Those cables are amazing!


----------



## joy-ous1

Awesome! Love the non-typical color.


----------



## Rainebo

This is just so special! Love the cable accents! And the ankle treatments allow for longer wearing time, since if the pants are too long, they will allow the pants legs to bag a little till the child grows. :thumbup: 

Was also admiring the little dress with the smocking on your store site. Your designs are wonderful! Much success!


----------



## Renee N.

That is really adorable. Is this pattern available to purchase? Is it for an infant, toddler, etc? How difficult would it be to get the baby in/out of this for changing? Thanks,
Renee


----------



## Strickmaschen

Click on this Ravelry link and see all her designs for sale, including this one. They are all stunning!

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/oge-knitwear-designs


----------



## susieO

Simply gorgeous! What a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Renee N.

Thank you for the link. Wow, her designs are really beautiful!


----------



## louisezervas

Cool! Beautiful! Stunning! Awesome! Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## chyann

Beautiful work, I love it.


----------



## Torticollus

That is fantastic!


----------



## helenlou

Beautiful work!


----------



## mambo22

lovely


----------



## Ronique

Such a beautiful little set.


----------



## Homeshppr

Perfectly beautiful little outfit!!!


----------



## sjbowers

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dlclose

So sweet!


----------



## whitetail

Beautiful set


----------



## janechris

Just spent 20 minutes adding half of your designs to my Ravelry library. Wow. You are brilliant. How about designing a spaghetti strap sundress?


----------



## sharmend

Absolutely adorable! Gorgeous design and knit.


----------



## ebbtide2011

That is the absolute cutest outfit that I've ever seen. If I had babies in my family I'd start it today! I made that type of thing for my babies but none as cute as yours.


----------



## soneka

So absolutely awesome! Love the cahles on the cardi, and such adorable "sun" pants!


----------



## Ann Heistad

These are attractive. Where can we get the patterns?


----------



## SandraPurl

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## knitnut2

Such perfection...design, color and workmanship!


----------



## MacRae

So classy! I like it.


----------



## SusieQue

oge designs said:


> Hot off the press so to speak, my latest little design for baby to wear in the coming spring/summer months. I have used a 5ply cotton, which is lovely and soft next to babies skin. Overalls can be worn with a little short sleeve shirt on those early spring days. Comes with a matching cardigan. Also works well with long sleeves, and knitted up in a 5ply (Sport, baby) yarn.


So sweet and like the stripes! Lovely design for wee ones.


----------



## MKjane

So cute!


----------



## tootsieroller

fantastic


----------



## GrammaAnn

Love the cables! So cute!


----------



## christine flo

very smart lovely set


----------



## bunnysbaby

Beautiful, wish I was that clever would love for new baby grandson.


----------



## jdsanford5

Adorable little set ;-)


----------



## GrannyNan

WOW! Love it.


----------



## Miss Shari

That set is beautiful! A work of art :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## basiamo

Very nice outfit, nicely done.


----------



## patm

This is really special and the colours used are fantastic!


----------



## EJS

So adorable. I really need to learn to knit!!!


----------



## Carol295

oge designs said:


> Hot off the press so to speak, my latest little design for baby to wear in the coming spring/summer months. I have used a 5ply cotton, which is lovely and soft next to babies skin. Overalls can be worn with a little short sleeve shirt on those early spring days. Comes with a matching cardigan. Also works well with long sleeves, and knitted up in a 5ply (Sport, baby) yarn.


This set is stunning! Beautiful work.


----------



## Paula Plant

pretty nice


----------



## ultrahiggs

They are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## bettytee

It is a beautiful pattern and the colours and knitting are perfect


----------



## Noreen

My sister would love something like that for her grand daughter it is outstanding


----------



## Cin

That is wonderful! I love it! Very clever the way you did the ribbing. And the colors are perfect! Fabulous job!


----------



## candylanecabin

I think that the overalls are so cute & adorable. I especially like that these were made from cotton yarn. Very nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2

Very lovely.


----------



## cynthiaknits

Simply Gorgeous!!!


----------



## KnittingNut

Love it!


----------



## Bobglory

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Savta5

Lovely.


----------



## caat

One of the cutest things I've ever seen!


----------



## catlover

Have been looking for a pattern for the overalls. I just love your set. If your sharing I would love to have it. Thank you.


----------



## jojo1651

That's absolutely beautiful!! I love the color combination.


----------



## yogandi

It is really beautiful design and your knitting is perfect.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sherry1

Simply divine


----------



## trishaann

Darling outfit


----------



## donmaur

wonderful patterns thank you for sharing


----------



## breeze075

Lovely work!


----------



## iShirl

OMG, how beautiful! I've never seen cables in ribbing before; amazing. The baby will be precious in the combination of outfits. Thanks for the pictures...


----------



## vreinholde

Lovely design ... cables make it very unigue...


----------



## djones5252

WOW! So very nice!


----------



## Cynthia Turner

Stunning. Love your choice of grey as the main color with that creamy secondary! As there will be a grandchild in a couple months, I think this MUST come off my needles soon! I'm just on page one but I'll be looking further to see if your designs are on Ravelry or somewhere else...


----------



## Nonasdada

very pretty, I love the color and the cable details


----------



## tat'sgran

Cable beautiful!!! This is different and so nicely thught out. Nice designing!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

Oooooooooooooooooh I want one of these outfits just to have and look at. SUCH a WORK of ART!

My but you have created a most stunning LOOK for babies!

Perhaps I could just get the pattern to have a copy of the picture to hang up in my knitting area for inspiration!


----------



## rp1917

Just beautiful!


----------



## Patty Sutter

This is adorable.


----------



## oge designs

Thanks Ann, my patterns are available through Craftsy, Ravelry and Etsy



Ann Heistad said:


> These are attractive. Where can we get the patterns?


----------



## oge designs

Hi, thanks for your lovely compliment, so nice to get such great feedback. Watch this space for a sundress... maybe down the track.


janechris said:


> Just spent 20 minutes adding half of your designs to my Ravelry library. Wow. You are brilliant. How about designing a spaghetti strap sundress?


----------



## oge designs

The overalls have top opening at the back, as well as undoing the straps, for ease of taking off when changing bub. My patterns are available through Craftsy (preferred), Ravelry and Etsy. 
. n


Renee N. said:


> That is really adorable. Is this pattern available to purchase? Is it for an infant, toddler, etc? How difficult would it be to get the baby in/out of this for changing? Thanks,
> Renee


----------



## oge designs

Thank you !! my patterns are available through Craftsy, Ravelry and Etsy,


jfgbrown said:


> Most beautiful...Do you sell your patterns. I went on Etsy but it wasn't there. GOTTA HAVE IT. Please let me know. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Patty Sutter

Thanks for posting this. My craft room is 'baby central' with 3 expecting moms to knit for. I just bought and downloaded this pattern.  
Patty


----------



## Zinzin

warm and cozy for chilly months. beautiful design


----------



## florrie

I just love this set... I don't suppose you might share the pattern?....please....


----------



## kitteNZ

Love it so much I've just bought the pattern. Thank you for sharing your wonderfull design skills with us all.


----------



## kimmyz

Love it!


----------



## Jeanie L

Absolutely Beautiful..


----------



## kittyknit

that is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Britty43

Very pretty


----------



## YoMaMi

Wonderful patterns.
Went to your Ravelry page and was wowed.
Wish I could afford them all.


----------



## aascott52

I love it! hope you don't mind I Pinned it...


----------



## marianikole

So beautiful, what patter did you use?


----------



## marianikole

I see where the pattern came from now Beautiful patterns, will get at least couple for my grands.
Thank you.


----------



## sammybuller

very very nice 
i would love it it a child's size for my gd


----------



## kathleenTC

So cute!!!


----------



## jmewin

Lovely.


----------



## LindaH

How cute!


----------



## run4fittness

That is really pretty!


----------



## oge designs

A BIG thanks to you all, I was overwhelmed by the lovely comments, incredible feedback!!! makes it all worthwhile after spending hours and hours putting it all together. Designing is the easy part (my mind is constantly ticking over and conjuring up new designs), however the rest can really test me!!! Many thanks once again


----------



## free2knit

that outfit is absolutely beautiful, you did a real nice job on it. some little one is going to be well dressed in this out fit


----------



## morningglory17

Your knitting is beautiful. Love the outfit.


----------



## Lea

I just checked out your Ravelry store.. Oh my gosh, your designs are wonderful! Wish I had a grandbaby to knit for. <sigh>


----------



## wordpaintervs

that is just the cutest thing. Now where did you find the pattern?


----------



## oge designs

Thank you!! the pattern is my design, you can find it in my Craftsy store.


wordpaintervs said:


> that is just the cutest thing. Now where did you find the pattern?


----------



## LoannDrake

so beautiful. is there a pattern available?


----------



## Woefkins

Beautiful design,stunning work, love the cables!!


----------



## gundydee

Very cute!


----------



## missjg

oge designs said:


> Hot off the press so to speak, my latest little design for baby to wear in the coming spring/summer months. I have used a 5ply cotton, which is lovely and soft next to babies skin. Overalls can be worn with a little short sleeve shirt on those early spring days. Comes with a matching cardigan. Also works well with long sleeves, and knitted up in a 5ply (Sport, baby) yarn.


This is just georgous set! I love the choice of yarn. I love working with cotton.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Oh they are just lovely. Very well knitted.


----------



## oge designs

Thank you, pattern is available through my Craftsy store 


LoannDrake said:


> so beautiful. is there a pattern available?


----------



## Miss Pam

Wonderful outfit!


----------



## mamalbert

Really cute, love the colors


----------



## leannab

Absolutely love this outfit. Just don't see knitted boys outfits that you know a Mum would put on her baby.

You are extremely talented. Looked at your other patterns, they are supreme.

Wished you lived in Adelaide, you are an inspiration. Keep them coming!!

Leanna x


----------



## crjc

oge designs said:


> Hot off the press so to speak, my latest little design for baby to wear in the coming spring/summer months. I have used a 5ply cotton, which is lovely and soft next to babies skin. Overalls can be worn with a little short sleeve shirt on those early spring days. Comes with a matching cardigan. Also works well with long sleeves, and knitted up in a 5ply (Sport, baby) yarn.


oooooooohhhhhh1 I am speechless. My eyes are bulging. That is sooooo precious. Just beautiful.


----------



## Reyna

I am definitely going to make this for my grandson!


----------



## bonniebb

Gorgeous set , you did a beautiful job, Could you please share the sourse of the pattern. thank you


----------



## jeanpfaz

oge designs said:


> I have used a 5ply cotton, which is lovely and soft next to babies skin. Overalls can be worn with a little short sleeve shirt on those early spring days. Comes with a matching cardigan. Also works well with long sleeves, and knitted up in a 5ply (Sport, baby) yarn.


Stumbled across your beautiful set while I was surfing for baby patterns for my granddaughter-to-be (Oct. 2013) I was so impressed that I immediately had to purchase your pattern. I found the yarn you specify in the pattern but am unsure of the colors. Would they be cream and slate?

Thanks so much!
Jean


----------



## Cashmeregma

Fabulous knitting :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanpfaz

leannab said:


> ...Just don't see knitted boys outfits that you know a Mum would put on her baby....
> 
> Leanna x


I think it's a unisex pattern and plan on making it for my granddaughter-to-be (They're planning on naming her "Charlie Rose" and calling her Rose or Rosie). I think her mom will really like it.


----------



## leannab

jeanpfaz said:


> I think it's a unisex pattern and plan on making it for my granddaughter-to-be (They're planning on naming her "Charlie Rose" and calling her Rose or Rosie). I think her mom will really like it.


Well yes I agree that it could be unisex even in the colours displayed, teamed with a pink onesie underneath!! I would just like to knit it, it's lovely. have many WIPs just now but might try to slot it in!!

Good luck with it for Granddaughter-to-be, please post pics when you've finished.

Leanna x


----------



## RosD

Beautiful set Vera. ???? Ros


----------



## TexasPurl

Just fabulous! What a talent you are!


----------



## leannab

Have knitted this set twice now and I love it!! Did it in dusky blue for a little boy and in pink for my granddaughter. Beautiful pattern.

Leanna x


----------



## Annie-Selina

How lovely


----------



## charliesaunt

Fantastic. Love the little cardigan.


----------



## hubleyddavis

Absolutely adorable. The cables are such a nice added touch.


----------



## Lingdowey

Can you. Tell me where I could. Find this pattern please???


----------



## settermom

OMG! What an outstanding, exquisitely made set.


----------



## Frances6Pitts

This little outfit is so beautiful. I have never seen one like it. Beautiful work also.


----------



## Nanamel14

Love, love


----------



## Nanamel14

Love, love


----------

